# que no que hagués de donar tota la volta



## gvergara

Hola:

Em pregunto si em podríeu ajudar a comprendre aquesta construcció... Context: Una taxista duu una dona a una galeria d'art de París.

_La Paulina va decidir que era millor que _[la taxista] _la deixés allà *que no que hagués de donar *tota la volta._
*De "Algú com tu" de Xavier Bosch*

Jo diria simplement _... era millor que la deixés allà *que haver de donar *tota la volta_. Aquell_ no _és un _no_ expletiu? Gràcies per endavant,

Gonzal·lo


----------



## Agró

Hi ha d'haver equilibri en la comparació, per tant:
_era millor *deixar-la* allà *que haver de donar *tota la volta_
O bé
_era millor que* la deixés* allà *que no que hagués...*_


----------



## gvergara

Gràcies, Agró, si prenem la versió "equilibrada" de l'autor, com s'explicaria aquell _*que no que*_? Per què no s'ha dit simplement _La Paulina va decidir que era millor que la deixés allà *que hagués de donar *tota la volta._ (en comptes de_ ...que *no que* hagués de..._). Gràcies de nou,

G.


----------



## Agró

El "no" que esmentaves al principi és efectivament un "no " expletiu, no forma part intrínseca de la comparació, però la seva abséncia faria que es trobessin dos "ques" junts; fins i tot hi ha la possibilitat d'afegir un "pas", diria jo: _...que *no pas que* hagués de..._


----------



## Doraemon-

Com diu l'Agró es un no expletiu. En català les comparacions i les contraposicions es fan molt sovint amb un "no" introduïnt l'opció rebutjada. En castellà diriem "es mejor reir que llorar", en català "és millor riure que no (pas) plorar". Aquest "no" deixa molt més clara (a la lògica catalanoparlant) la contraposició entre una i altra opcions: un sí, un no.
La traducció al castellà d'aquesta frase seria sense el no: "decidió que era mejor dejarla allí que tener que dar toda la vuelta". El "que no que" es forma perquè enlloc d'utilitzar un infinitiu l'autor ha preferit un subjunctiu (era mejor que la dejara a que diera la vuelta) i per tant ha d'utilitzar un segon "que" després del de la comparació per a introduïr aquest subjunctiu (igual que havia fet amb la primera part de la comparació).
Amb una frase més senzilla es veu bé:
-"És millor _que vinguis_ que no _que marxis_".
És perfectament vàlid: el "que" subratllat ve del "millor que" (millor A que no [pas] B), els altres "ques" fan cadascú d'introducció d'una subordinada.


----------



## gvergara

Em sona estranyíssim, però m'ha quedat clar i sí que té lògica dins el context de la gramàtica catalana que aprenc. Gràcies a tots dos.

G.


----------



## Doraemon-

I encara es pot liar més:
"Prefereixo que m'ho diguis que no que no m'ho diguis"


----------



## gvergara

Doraemon- said:


> I encara es pot liar més:
> "Prefereixo que m'ho diguis que no que no m'ho diguis"


I seria correcte des del punt de vista gramatical, segons el que s'ha dit abans, _Prefereixo que m'ho diguis *que no pas que* no m'ho diguis *pas*_?


----------



## Doraemon-

El pas se m'escapa una mica perquè no l'utilitzo, pero jo diria que la negació ja ve reforçada i que sonaria extrany, tot i que gramaticalment podria ser.


----------

